# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Kalustopoistot 2009

## jtm

Tkl #620 on poistettu. Keinonen sanoi niin. Ihmettelinkin miksi sitä ei näkynyt Y35:lla.

----------


## killerpop

Myös Veolia Transport #288 on poistettu - lähti kohti Etelää 5.3.2009

Kyselin tuosta TKL #620:sta AKE:lta, vastaus on ainakin vielä Omist: Tampereen kaupungin liikennelaitos, Tampere

----------


## jtm

> M
> Kyselin tuosta TKL #620:sta AKE:lta, vastaus on ainakin vielä Omist: Tampereen kaupungin liikennelaitos, Tampere


Keinonen sanoi, että se on poistettu. Mutta eihän se tarkoita että sen pitää olla ajossa vaikka omistaja olisi vielä Tkl. Tuskinpa Keinonen valehtelee. :Laughing:

----------


## C3P

> Myös Veolia Transport #288 on poistettu - lähti kohti Etelää 5.3.2009


Saman tien taisivat alkaa vanhan tallin purkutyöt. Ei siitä tänään iltapäivällä enää paljoa ollut pystyssä.

----------


## jtm

Toisella "K202" foorumilla on havaittu Tkl #620 seisomassa Länsilinjojen pihassa. Olisikohan Länkkärit ostamassa taas Tkl:ltä N113 Scanioita? Olisi mukavaa jos kyseinen yksilö pysyisi Tampereella. Numero taitaisi olla #11?

EDIT: Sain juuri tietää, että #620 myyty Länsi-Linjoille. JES! Päivä parani juuri koska taas  yksi Tkl:n N113 Scanioista pysyy Tampereella ja minun lempiyksilö #620.

----------


## deepthroat

> Sain juuri tietää, että #620 myyty Länsi-Linjoille..


Eli siis taas valmiiksi sisään- ja melkein loppuunajettu katuri Sarankulmaan...

----------


## Eppu

Tänään nopeasti ja kaukaa katsoen Nekalan romurivissä näytti olevan noiden omnicityjen vieressä jokin Lahti 402, joten olisiko se sitten #621? Omneja näytti olevan vierekkäin 5 kappaletta, joista varmuudella helposti tunnistettavissa oli autot #411, #408 ja #423. Loput 2 olivat uudemmasta sarjasta, ilmeisestikin toisessa ketjussa mainitut autot #415 ja #421.

----------


## jtm

> Tänään nopeasti ja kaukaa katsoen Nekalan romurivissä näytti olevan noiden omnicityjen vieressä jokin Lahti 402, joten olisiko se sitten #621?


#621 pitäisi olla ainoa Lahti 402 mikä menee poistoon. Kuulin juttua, että olisi menossa Sarankulmaan. :Laughing:

----------


## Eppu

Nekalan romurivissä on jälleen tapahtunut muutoksia. #410 on liittynyt joukkoon ja #621 on sieltä poistunut - olisikohan tosiaankin sitten siirtynyt Sarankulmaan... #403 on puolestaan siirtynyt hallin seinustalle.

----------


## tkp

> #621 pitäisi olla ainoa Lahti 402 mikä menee poistoon. Kuulin juttua, että olisi menossa Sarankulmaan.


Sarankulmasta näyttää tulevan hyvää vauhtia loppusijoituspaikka TKL:ltä poistuvalle ongelmajätteelle..... Ikaalisten välillä on kuulemma ollut aamusin kapasiteettiongelmia niin eiköhän Sarankulmassa vielä nähdä niveliäkin  :Wink:

----------


## jtm

> Sarankulmasta näyttää tulevan hyvää vauhtia loppusijoituspaikka TKL:ltä poistuvalle ongelmajätteelle..... Ikaalisten välillä on kuulemma ollut aamusin kapasiteettiongelmia niin eiköhän Sarankulmassa vielä nähdä niveliäkin


Se olisi kyllä todella hienojuttu, jos Sarankulmaan ilmestyisi niveliäkin. :Very Happy:  Kyllä Ikaalisten vuoroon voisi hyvinkin sopia OmniCity. :Wink:

----------


## jtm

> Nekalan romurivissä on jälleen tapahtunut muutoksia. #410 on liittynyt joukkoon ja #621 on sieltä poistunut - olisikohan tosiaankin sitten siirtynyt Sarankulmaan...


Tänään, kun kävin katsastamassa Länskän pihan niin siellä se #621 lymyili. :Laughing:  Hyvä, että saatiin pidettyä Tampereella. :Very Happy:

----------


## J_J

> Tänään, kun kävin katsastamassa Länskän pihan niin siellä se #621 lymyili. Hyvä, että saatiin pidettyä Tampereella.


Pakko kysyä (ihan vakavalla naamalla ilman huumorin häivääkään), että: mitä hyvää tuollaisen romun Tampereella pysymisessä on?

----------


## Eppu

> ...mitä hyvää tuollaisen romun Tampereella pysymisessä on?


Sama. Mielestäni tuollaisten loppuunajettujen romurautojen paikka on paljon mielummin jossain itärajan takana. Länskäkin voisi siirtyä jo nykypäivään, ettei tarttis tuollaisia vanhuksia katukuvassa katsella.

----------


## jtm

> Pakko kysyä (ihan vakavalla naamalla ilman huumorin häivääkään), että: mitä hyvää tuollaisen romun Tampereella pysymisessä on?


Mää vaan tykkä vaa vanhemmista autoista ja romut on kivoja mennä.

----------


## killerpop

> Sama. Mielestäni tuollaisten loppuunajettujen romurautojen paikka on paljon mielummin jossain itärajan takana. Länskäkin voisi siirtyä jo nykypäivään, ettei tarttis tuollaisia vanhuksia katukuvassa katsella.


Tässä on kevään ja kesän aikana tapahtunu kyllä järkyttävä syöksykierre linjalla 50, joka oli jo toista vuotta erittäin hyvin hoidettu, joten jo käytettävä kalustokin ohjasi käyttämään ensisijaisesti sitä vaikka päällekkäistä tarjontaakin löytyy. Kevään mittaan näitä N113-ruoskia alkoi esiintymään jo huolestuttava määrä ja nyt vielä jostain takapihalta on onnistuttu kaivamaan yksi mersutäristinkin pilaamaan hyvän linjan imagoa. Kesäaikataulukaudella vaan matka-ajat pidentyvät kovasti, kun pitää skipata mahdollinen 15-vuotta vanha täristin oman matkustusmukavuuden vuoksi.

Kalustopoistoja kuvien ja seuraavien omistajien kera tai ihan vaan listana...

----------


## JSL

Onko noissa TKL:n romurivin autoissa kattastukset kuinkakin pitkään voimassa? 
Onko ne ajettu sinne sentakia, kun kone, aski, runko tai jouset rikki, etc vai onko siellä ehjiä autoja? 
Mua ei kauheesti liikuta se, onko jonkun penkin päällinen vähän kulunu, vaan autojen tekninen kunto.

Kun mulle on sanottu, että ainakin Helsingissä kaikki vanhat katurit on ihan raatoja, jota ne myy pois, niin Tampereen tilanne kiinnostais.

----------


## J_J

> Mää vaan tykkä vaa vanhemmista autoista ja romut on kivoja mennä.


Joo, kyllähän vanhemmillakin kulkineilla matkustaa ja ajaa. Mutta että nuo pahaisimmat täryjyrät mitä 90-luvulla on linja-automaailmaan tuotettu... Romut sen sijaan ei herätä minkäänlaista innostusta ainakaan allekirjoittaneessa

----------


## Eppu

> Kun mulle on sanottu, että ainakin Helsingissä kaikki vanhat katurit on ihan raatoja, jota ne myy pois, niin Tampereen tilanne kiinnostais.


Voisipa sanoa, että tällä kertaa romurivin autot ovat poikkeuksellisen romuja. Useissa noista poistetuista omnisitikoista, ellei kaikissa, on jotain sen suuntaista vikaa, että kone on hajonnut tms.

Joskus aiemmin ovat poistettavat autot menneet hyvin kaupaksi, kun ovat olleet niin hyvässä kunnossa...

----------


## ihmettelijä

> Voisipa sanoa, että tällä kertaa romurivin autot ovat poikkeuksellisen romuja. Useissa noista poistetuista omnisitikoista, ellei kaikissa, on jotain sen suuntaista vikaa, että kone on hajonnut tms.
> 
> Joskus aiemmin ovat poistettavat autot menneet hyvin kaupaksi, kun ovat olleet niin hyvässä kunnossa...


Saanen kysyä että mistä tiedon olet saanut,että koneet olisi hajalla?

----------


## jtm

> Joo, kyllähän vanhemmillakin kulkineilla matkustaa ja ajaa. Mutta että nuo pahaisimmat täryjyrät mitä 90-luvulla on linja-automaailmaan tuotettu... Romut sen sijaan ei herätä minkäänlaista innostusta ainakaan allekirjoittaneessa


Voin kyllä myöntää, että nuo ovat aika pahoja täryjyriä! :Very Happy:  Varsinkin, kun takapenkillä istuu niin siellä on todella kova tärinä ja yksikin päivä menin kyseisellä #621 niin jouduttiin kaverin kanssa huutamalla puhumaan koska normaalia puhetta ei kuulunut. :Eek:  Mutta makunsa kullakin. :Wink:

----------


## jtm

Veolian #614:sta on poistettu Pusatecit.

----------


## jtm

Tämä ja ensiviikko ovat toistaiseksi viimeiset viikot Tampereen paikalliliikenteessä kun voi matkustaa nauhakilpisillä nivelillä, kun autot #400, #401, #403 ja #404 menevät poistoon uusien Volvojen tullessa liikenteeseen Lahden PLL päivien jälkeisellä viikolla.  :Mad:

----------


## killerpop

Mahtaakohan TKL #420 liittyä tähän poistettavien nivelten joukkoon? Matkasi tänään Sampolasta Nekalaan hinurin perässä.

----------


## Aaro R

> #400, #401, #403 ja #404 menevät poistoon uusien Volvojen tullessa liikenteeseen Lahden PLL päivien jälkeisellä viikolla.


 Sääli homma, erityisesti muistelen lämmöllä yksilöä #404 (lempparibussini TKL:n kalustosta). Oli vakiona 18:lla viime talvi-aikataulukaudella ja matkustin AINA 14.40 vuorolla Haukiluomasta kotiin ja tätä vuoroa #404 ajoi. Tällä aikataulukaudella en ole mennyt vielä yhdelläkään City-U:lla. :Icon Frown:  

Poistoja voisi myös odotella uusien Volvojen saapuessa akselilta #211-217. Ja tuskinpa #617-619 sinnittelevät hirveän pitkään liikenteessä.

Ellei LL sitten saa päähänsä hankkia taas näitä #6-sarjan autoja TKL:ltä itselleen... :Laughing:

----------


## Eppu

> Poistoja voisi myös odotella uusien Volvojen saapuessa akselilta #211-217. Ja tuskinpa #617-619 sinnittelevät hirveän pitkään liikenteessä.


Kyllä "kuminauhavolvot" vielä varmastikin tän talvikauden ovat ajossa, mutta ens kesänä viimeistään menevät yli-ikäisinä poistoon. Puolestaan -94/95 telejä en usko vielä olevan poistoon menossa, paitai ehkä #214, joka on varsin rähjäisessä kunnossa. #211 puolestaan on hyväkuntoinen yksilö, sen voisi sitten keväällä ehkäpä museoida, kun se on näitä ensimmäisiä matalia telejä.

Viimeksi mainitun autosarjan viime aikojen sijoitukset vaikuttavat enteilevän uusien Volvojen sijoituksia (tai sitten ei?). #211 on tällä viikolla viihtynyt 12:n vakkariautona :25 Hallilasta ja :55 torilta. Tulisikohan kenties tähän vuoroon uusi auto? Ainakin sellaisen ottaisin ilomielin vastaan  :Wink:  #214 on myös viihtynyt linjalla 30 enemmänkin kuin pelkässä osapäivässä, sen takia uskaltaisin ennustaa sen siirtyvän romuriviin...

----------


## ihmettelijä

Ja taas on teillä tiedot  :Very Happy:  Ei 404 oo mihkään menossa (ellei nyt todeta sitä ettei korjata)

----------


## jtm

> Kyllä "kuminauhavolvot" vielä varmastikin tän talvikauden ovat ajossa, mutta ens kesänä viimeistään menevät yli-ikäisinä poistoon. Puolestaan -94/95 telejä en usko vielä olevan poistoon menossa, paitai ehkä #214, joka on varsin rähjäisessä kunnossa. #211 puolestaan on hyväkuntoinen yksilö, sen voisi sitten keväällä ehkäpä museoida, kun se on näitä ensimmäisiä matalia telejä.
> 
> Viimeksi mainitun autosarjan viime aikojen sijoitukset vaikuttavat enteilevän uusien Volvojen sijoituksia (tai sitten ei?). #211 on tällä viikolla viihtynyt 12:n vakkariautona :25 Hallilasta ja :55 torilta. Tulisikohan kenties tähän vuoroon uusi auto? Ainakin sellaisen ottaisin ilomielin vastaan  #214 on myös viihtynyt linjalla 30 enemmänkin kuin pelkässä osapäivässä, sen takia uskaltaisin ennustaa sen siirtyvän romuriviin...


Elikä nuo pätkävolvot ovat menossa poistoon ensi keväänä. :Mad:  Ja tähän mennessä teleistä ei ole poistojen osalta ollut puhetta kuin autosta #211. Tosiaan on hieno huomata että vanhempia autoja on käytetty ihan kokopäivissä ja myöhään iltaan asti. 30:llä autot #214 ja #219 taitavat kumpainenkin olla kokopäivässä. Jos nyt laskuni pitävät paikkaa niin auton #214 päivän viimeinen lähtö olisi E-Hervannasta 23:20  :Very Happy:  ja auton #219 23:40 E-Hervannaasta  :Very Happy: . Saa korjata jos on väärää tietoa! Ja autoa #217 olen nähnyt joinain päivinä linjalla 22 myös myöhään illalla. Mutta siirtyisiköhän nämä vanhemmat Lahtikko telit sitten vaikka Uukkareitten vuoroihin Volvojen myötä?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:26 ----------




> Ja taas on teillä tiedot  Ei 404 oo mihkään menossa (ellei nyt todeta sitä ettei korjata)


Mihinkäs nämä tietosi perustuvat?

----------


## ihmettelijä

> Mihinkäs nämä tietosi perustuvat?


Sanotaanko vaikka että tietoon  :Wink:

----------


## teheino

> Sääli homma, erityisesti muistelen lämmöllä yksilöä #404 (lempparibussini TKL:n kalustosta). Oli vakiona 18:lla viime talvi-aikataulukaudella ja matkustin AINA 14.40 vuorolla Haukiluomasta kotiin ja tätä vuoroa #404 ajoi.


Minulla taas tulee nuoruuden muistot mieleen busseista 403 ja 404 linjalta 30. Ne oli aika pitkään molemmat sillä. Hitsinmoisella onnella satuin matkustamaan tässä nyt vielä 403:lla kun ihan linjakilvellä oli, Hallila, ja 12. 

#210 ja nyt #211 busseja tulen myös kaipaamaan lämmöllä kun ne on ollut 12:n lähdöissä juuri aamun busseilla silloin kun olen niitä käyttänyt ja jotenkin niissä on ollut ihanoma fiiliksensä.

----------


## K V

Joko #400 - #404 on poistorivissä?

----------


## killerpop

> Joko #400 - #404 on poistorivissä?


Eikös niitä tänäänkin ollut linjalla #400/30 ja #403/12.

----------


## jtm

> Joko #400 - #404 on poistorivissä?


#402 on ollut jo siellä ja on keretty jo poistamaankin.  :Wink: 

No mutta asiat ovat muuttuneet ja #404 jää linjalle, mutta autot #400, #401 ja #403 jää sanoja lainaten "varavara-autoiksi.  :Smile:

----------


## Rester

TKL #403 näytti tänään seisovan rollikkahallin pihassa yhdessä ex-#213:n kanssa. Liekö TAO käynyt taas hankkimassa kalustoa?

----------


## jtm

> TKL #403 näytti tänään seisovan rollikkahallin pihassa yhdessä ex-#213:n kanssa. Liekö TAO käynyt taas hankkimassa kalustoa?


Tkl:ltä oli sanottu TAO:lle, että ajaaka tankki tyhjäksi mutta se ei ole vielä varmaa tuleeko #403 TAO:n palvelukseen. Toivottavasti se tulee koska pääsisin 2v päästä ajaan sillä ja ihan pikkupoikana päätin, että vielä joku päivä ajan tuolla Uukkarilla.  :Very Happy:  Mutta Tkl:ää #403 ei tule enää palvelemaan linjalla joten Paawola voi lisätä sen poistettujen listalle TSB:ssä vai?

----------


## Rester

Todennäköistä, että jotain samanlaista tehdään myös noille muille sarjan autoille. #401, jolla ajoin n. kuukausi sitten, tuntui ainakin koneensa puolesta niin laiskalta ja muutenkin loppuunajetulta, että sitäkään tuskin tullaan enää linjaliikenteessä näkemään. Sinällään kivoja pelejä, ikä vain on valitettavasti tehnyt noidenkin kohdalla tehtävänsä.

----------


## killerpop

> Tkl:ltä oli sanottu TAO:lle, että ajaaka tankki tyhjäksi mutta se ei ole vielä varmaa tuleeko #403 TAO:n palvelukseen. Toivottavasti se tulee koska pääsisin 2v päästä ajaan sillä ja ihan pikkupoikana päätin, että vielä joku päivä ajan tuolla Uukkarilla.  Mutta Tkl:ää #403 ei tule enää palvelemaan linjalla joten Paawola voi lisätä sen poistettujen listalle TSB:ssä vai?


Paawola laittaa sen poistetuksi sitten, kun TKL:n logot on autosta hävitetty, jota ainakaan tähän päivään mennessä ei ollut tapahtunut, vaikka auto "Pyynikin hallilla" olikin.

----------


## JSL

Nettikoneessa on 420 ja 2 muuta samanlaista myynnissä, http://www.nettikone.com/795014 linkin takaa pystyy "liikkeen muut koneet" kohdasta kattomaan loput. yhdessä noista on kone kulunut ja kuskin penkki puuttuu ja mukaan annetaan joku toinen jakkara. Toisessa on joku kansi/pahvivika. Myydään tarjousten perusteella. Mutta, ketä tollasia haitareita huolii?

----------


## Eppu

> Nettikoneessa on 420 ja 2 muuta samanlaista myynnissä, http://www.nettikone.com/795014 linkin takaa pystyy "liikkeen muut koneet" kohdasta kattomaan loput. yhdessä noista on kone kulunut ja kuskin penkki puuttuu ja mukaan annetaan joku toinen jakkara. Toisessa on joku kansi/pahvivika. Myydään tarjousten perusteella. Mutta, ketä tollasia haitareita huolii?


Vaan kun rekisteri-kohdan mukaan kyse olisi autoista #408, #410 ja #411. Kuvat on vaan jostain syystä tuosta #420:sta. Toisaalta kuulemani mukaan #409 ei myöskään ehkä tulisi enää liikenteeseen, joten omnicityjen päivät käyvät kuitenkin vähiin...

----------


## Rester

Autoa TKL #221 ei liene virallisesti poistettu, mutta on seissyt hallin perällä pihalla jo useamman kuukauden, varaosia on napsittu sieltä täältä toisiin autoihin. Epäilisin, ettei tulla enää liikenteessä näkemään.

Myös TKL #404 on viimeisen keskustorilta hinaamisen jälkeen seissyt pitkään samaisen hallin perällä.

----------


## ihmettelijä

> Autoa TKL #221 ei liene virallisesti poistettu, mutta on seissyt hallin perällä pihalla jo useamman kuukauden, varaosia on napsittu sieltä täältä toisiin autoihin. Epäilisin, ettei tulla enää liikenteessä näkemään.


Wrong!!!
Tulee näkyyn liikenteessä  :Wink:

----------


## Rester

> Wrong!!!
> Tulee näkyyn liikenteessä


Juu, tämän huomasin itsekin, kun olivat uusia kilpiä laittaneet. Aina ei voi näemmä osua.  :Smile:

----------


## ihmettelijä

> Juu, tämän huomasin itsekin, kun olivat uusia kilpiä laittaneet. Aina ei voi näemmä osua.


Autossa saattaapi olla paljon muutakin uutta  :Wink:

----------


## hiiritaikuri

TKL on pannut auton #219 myyntiin Nettikoneeseen: 

http://www.nettikone.com/796828

Moottorilla ajettu mukavat yli miljoona kilometriä  :Smile:

----------


## JSL

Eipä oo hinnalla pilattu toi #219, aski on joskus vaihdettu 330000km sitte. Minkälaisessa kunnossa toi on muuten, onko ihan mätä ja raato?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Miten voi olla noin halpa? :Shocked:

----------


## killerpop

"AUTO MYYDÄÄN TARJOUSTEN PERUSTEELLA. ", joten ei tuo alvillinen 3000 taida olla kokototuus.

Tosin Suomessa voi tuottaa ongelmia löytää uusi koti matalalattiaiselle telikaupunkiautolle, niille ei välttämättä kovin monia ottajia löydy.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Silti kohtuu nopea arvon alennus, jos uusi vastaava maksaa jotain 250000! Eihän toi sinänsä vielä vanha ole.

----------


## JSL

> 18.5 Tkl:
> Tkl #219 oli hajonneena Itsenäisyyden kadulla pysäkillä 0516 klo 15:25 aikoihin. Syynä oli keittänyt yli. Noin klo 16:40 paikkaaman tuli auto #271.


Kuinkahan usein toi on viime aikoina keitelly? Jos vaikka on konevika siinä, niin en ihmettelisi intoa myydä pois..

----------


## Rester

> Kuinkahan usein toi on viime aikoina keitelly? Jos vaikka on konevika siinä, niin en ihmettelisi intoa myydä pois..


Jos nyt en väärin muista, niin jotain konevikaa tuossa ko. yksilössä on. Taisi olla yksi niistä, jotka tekee painetta jäähdytysjärjestelmään, eli koneremontti olis luultavasti edessä.

----------


## jtm

> TKL on pannut auton #219 myyntiin Nettikoneeseen: 
> 
> http://www.nettikone.com/796828
> 
> Moottorilla ajettu mukavat yli miljoona kilometriä


Onkohan joku tuon #219:n rutaleen mennyt ostamaan, kun myyntiilmoitusta ei enään näkynyt?

----------


## J_J

Vieläkö ehditte, arvon harrastajat, montakin autoa poistamaan viime vuoden puolella? Tuntuu hankalalta yhtälöltä etenkin niiden autojen osalta, joilla on linjaakin ajeltu vuonna 2010  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

> Vieläkö ehditte, arvon harrastajat, montakin autoa poistamaan viime vuoden puolella? Tuntuu hankalalta yhtälöltä etenkin niiden autojen osalta, joilla on linjaakin ajeltu vuonna 2010


Mitä autoja tarkoitat?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rester

> Mitä autoja tarkoitat?


Edellinen kommentoija todennäköisesti tarkoitti tilannetta, jossa kalenterin mukaan eletään vuotta *2010*, ja ketjun otsikon perusteella tässä jutellaan poistoista vuodelta *2009*. Joten eiköhän laiteta seuraavat viestit uuteen lirpakkeeseen.  :Wink:

----------


## ana

Jos tyhmiä kysymyksiä saa esittää, niin on kenellä mitään tietoa mitä näille laitoksen proto-Scaloille(121+122) on tapahtunut poiston jälkeen? Itseltäni näiden autojen kohtalo on mennyt jotenkin ohi...

----------


## jtm

> Jos tyhmiä kysymyksiä saa esittää, niin on kenellä mitään tietoa mitä näille laitoksen proto-Scaloille(121+122) on tapahtunut poiston jälkeen? Itseltäni näiden autojen kohtalo on mennyt jotenkin ohi...


Itsenkin piti tätä kysyä mutta ainakin auto #121 meni takaisin tehtaalle Södertäljeen?

----------


## Rester

> Itsenkin piti tätä kysyä mutta ainakin auto #121 meni takaisin tehtaalle Södertäljeen?


Juurikin näin. Samaan paikkaan suuntautui myös #122:n matka sen oikean etukulman otettua kontaktia toisen linjurin kanssa hallin pihalla siinä määrin, ettei sitä enää lähdetty korjaamaan.

Noita tuskin tosiaan tullaan enää tuollaisenaan näkemään missään, protoja kun olivat. Näihinhän ei huolto saanut itse tehdä juurikaan mitään korjauksia. Jopa jäähdytinnesteet käytiin lisäämässä Scanialla.

----------


## J_J

> Noita tuskin tosiaan tullaan enää tuollaisenaan näkemään missään, protoja kun olivat. Näihinhän ei huolto saanut itse tehdä juurikaan mitään korjauksia. Jopa jäähdytinnesteet käytiin lisäämässä Scanialla.


Ettei vain olisi jo Södertäljessä pojat pistäneet atomeiksi ja tutkineet mitä olivat Tampereen visiitillään syöneet... Jälleenrakennus lie jäänyt toteutumatta

----------


## Ozzy

> Ettei vain olisi jo Södertäljessä pojat pistäneet atomeiksi ja tutkineet mitä olivat Tampereen visiitillään syöneet... Jälleenrakennus lie jäänyt toteutumatta


jo tuon ovat havainneet hyväksi menetelmäksi ,voisivat samaa reittiä seurata Södertäljeen myös loputkin rakastamme TKL-Scalat - tai niille nurkille Kolmårdeniin sarvikuonojen puskumaaleiksi.

----------


## jtm

Tämmöisiä löytyi  :Smile:  http://www.nettikone.com/scania/cn-94-omni-city/849825

----------


## Eppu

2009 poistettu TKL #421 nyt GoBus Pärnulla rekisterinumerolla 270MNM

http://galerii.ytra.eu/displayimage.php?album=12&pos=60

----------


## killerpop

> 2009 poistettu TKL #421 nyt GoBus Pärnulla rekisterinumerolla 270MNM
> 
> http://galerii.ytra.eu/displayimage.php?album=12&pos=60


Tuo linkki vaan ei toimi sen jälkeen kun samaan galleriaan lisää uuden kuvan, kuvien alla on linkattava linkki, tässä tapauksessa pysyvä kuvan osoite on http://galerii.ytra.eu/displayimage.php?pos=-6346

----------


## Eppu

Pärnuun mennyt myös ex. #423:

http://galerii.ytra.eu/displayimage.php?pos=-6468

Nuo #409, #414 ja #419 ovatkin näköjään menneet Temptransille:

http://foorum.ytra.eu/showthread.php...31410#pid31410

----------

